# Landlord insurance - who's available for quotes?



## RMCF (27 Jan 2011)

I will be looking for this insurance soon.

Apart from Allianz, GetCover and 123.ie, who else can I try to get a quote?


----------



## delgirl (28 Jan 2011)

FBD provide landlord's liability insurance and loss of rental income insurance.


----------



## daymoh (28 Jan 2011)

Boi


----------



## RMCF (28 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Will check both of them out as well.


----------



## paper-folder (22 Feb 2011)

Hi RMCF, how did you get on with renewing your insurance?  I am covered by FBD and got their renewal notice this week.  The premium is up by 21% and they have increased the excess for water damage from €500 to €1000.  I have never had a claim with them.  Hope that there is someone else in the market with better value.


----------



## RMCF (28 Feb 2011)

In the end I went with 123.ie as I already had my PPR house insurance with them. They were €40 more than Allianz, but I decided that cancelling my old policy and taking out my new one with the same company would be handier than dealing with 2 different companies.


----------



## paper-folder (1 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the feed-back.  I have car insurance with 123.ie, I will try them for a quote and see if I can get a bundle discount.


----------



## paper-folder (1 Mar 2011)

Definitely worth shopping around...I managed to save €170 by switching to 123.ie .


----------



## chippengael (21 Mar 2011)

paper-folder said:


> Definitely worth shopping around...I managed to save €170 by switching to 123.ie .


 
Am currently with FBD and am amazed at the increase in premium over last year. Has anyone ever tested 123.ie with a real claim? Are you satisfied with their service? There's more to an insurance policy than the premium, and in fairness to FBD they have been reliable in the past. 

Also, is it not true that the cost of the insurance can be written off against taxable income? If so, doesn't it make sense to get a good (expensive or not) policy?


----------



## DingDing (21 Mar 2011)

Have it with AXA it is about €150


----------



## Draigean (8 Nov 2012)

I'm being quoted between 300 and 600.  I guess the former is reasonable?


----------



## Dermot (8 Nov 2012)

Hi Draigean, Did you try Chrome.ie or Zurich for a quote. No connection whatsoever


----------



## Draigean (8 Nov 2012)

I entered my details with Chrome.ie and they'll contact me apparently.
Will try Zurich.
SimplyInsure (no connection) gave me the best quote.


----------



## Draigean (9 Nov 2012)

Tried Zurich, pretty competitively priced.  However, I've gone with Allianz via Simply Insure, €300.

Disclaimer:  I've nowt to do with any of the insurance companies.


----------

